

Google looks to drop Netscape Plugin API support in Chrome - kibwen
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/09/23/google-chrome-drops-netscape-plugin-api-support-to-improve-stability-will-block-most-plugins-in-january-2014/

======
kibwen
While this is an excellent vote of confidence from Google regarding the web as
a platform, I hope that we can avoid fragmentation while coming up with
standards to fill the holes left by Flash et al.

I do get a little concerned at the prospect of losing access to all the legacy
Flash content that we've built up. Here's hoping that Shumway keeps
progressing:
[http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/](http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/)

